# New gun scope decision



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

So heres my story my daughter and her boy friend just took hunter safety course and want to coyote hunt wit me i did some in 2011 but none in 2012 so i want to hit it hard this year. So only having two rifles i decide to buy myself another axis in .243 i already have one in 22-250 with a burris e1 3x9x40 scope which i really like but wanting to put may same or better on the .243 . So my question is what do you guys think stick with a burris or not , same size scope or bigger? Thanks and sorry for the long post.


----------



## hakly (Jan 3, 2013)

I recently did a lot of research of scopes in your price range. I went with a vortex diamondback in 3.5-10x50 they also have it in a 4-12x44 that is a little less money. The vortex was the best in that price range and their customer service is 2nd to none. I one 3 vortex products, two scopes and 1 pair of binos. I have been impressed with all three. I also own 6 different leupold scopes and would buy leupold if I had the money lying around. I also have one burris scope a 3-9x40 with a ballistic plex and I like it least of all the scopes I own. As far as power goes it depends on how far you want to shoot. If you are looking to shoot beyond 250 yards I would go with something in the 12x or greater range. Coyotes are small on 9x at 500yds.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The 3.5x10 Vortex is what I want to replace my 6x18, will never buy another as I feel the high power scopes are more of a hinderence, I've gotten burnt more times by the yotes being in so close that 1 - to blurry being on 6 power, 2- way to hard to pick up also when they are close. If you know where your gun shoots it shouldn't matter what power its on, having it on 12 or 16 or what ever power doesn't make your gun shoot any straighter. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Youd be hard pressed to find and beat the deal I found. Im not a Weaver fan, but let me tell you. The Weaver Classic Extreme is probably the only Weaver id buy and theyre on sale right now at NatchezSS for $289! Regular price is $849!!! Are they worth $849?? Not to me, but for $289, its a grand slam. I went with the 2.5-10x50 German #4 dot illuminated reticle. I do alot of night hunting so it fits the bill quite nicely. Check it out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

BurritoBandito said:


> Youd be hard pressed to find and beat the deal I found. Im not a Weaver fan, but let me tell you. The Weaver Classic Extreme is probably the only Weaver id buy and theyre on sale right now at NatchezSS for $289! Regular price is $849!!! Are they worth $849?? Not to me, but for $289, its a grand slam. I went with the 2.5-10x50 German #4 dot illuminated reticle. I do alot of night hunting so it fits the bill quite nicely. Check it out.


 Thanks, will check it out.


----------



## Rikitycrikit (Nov 12, 2012)

Nikon pro staff 4-12x40 $219 clarity is amazing in it, love mine.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Ya ive been lookin at the nikon and an old timer told me redfields really good but dont get the credit they deserve.


----------



## varmint_sniper (Oct 24, 2012)

I've got the Nikon Pro Staff 4.5-14x40 on my 22-250 and wouldn't even consider another brand...I like it that much.
As far as Redfield is concerned, you do know that Redfield is just a private label Leupold, don't you?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

hassell said:


> The 3.5x10 Vortex is what I want to replace my 6x18, will never buy another as I feel the high power scopes are more of a hinderence, I've gotten burnt more times by the yotes being in so close that 1 - to blurry being on 6 power, 2- way to hard to pick up also when they are close. If you know where your gun shoots it shouldn't matter what power its on, having it on 12 or 16 or what ever power doesn't make your gun shoot any straighter. Just my 2 cents worth.


Been there done that just like you Hassel, I wont put that much power on my yote rifle again. I bought the vortex crossfire 4-16 and love it. A great scope. I keep it on 4 power, but still have the higher powers if ya need it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

varmint_sniper said:


> I've got the Nikon Pro Staff 4.5-14x40 on my 22-250 and wouldn't even consider another brand...I like it that much. As far as Redfield is concerned, you do know that Redfield is just a private label Leupold, don't you?


They are made by leupold but do not have the same glass or lens coatings.

You won't go wrong with any of this advice.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Do you night hunt a lot? If so consider getting something with a 30mm tube. The Weaver I mentioned does. Super bright.

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian140 (Jan 14, 2013)

I just put a nikon 6-18x40 on my .223. Nikon glass is very clear and for the price its a good deal.


----------



## BIG_E_7911 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a Nikon pro staff 3x9x40 and it is very clear.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Do you night hunt a lot? If so consider getting something with a 30mm tube. The Weaver I mentioned does. Super bright.
Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk
I dont plan on night hunting but thats not to say i wont try it at some point in time so thanks for that but of advice.


----------



## Dialed_In (Jan 5, 2013)

I just scoped an AR with a Weaver Kaspa Series (Chinese like most under $200), but it seems to work real well. i used the 3-12 x 44 with an illuminated TBX. TBX gives me a mildot type reticle with 10 mph wind deflection and yardage out to 600. Illumination helps a bunch at first light and late evening before ful darkness. Comes in 30MM and is real clear. They are on sale too at Natchez for $210.


----------



## CaliCoyoteCaller (Dec 29, 2012)

Vortex Diamondback on my 22-250 with the 4-12 x 40 BDC reticle. When I bought it was on sale for $189, and absolutely smokes my older Leupold VX2's for clarity and brightness. I have Dback binos and love them also. Warranty (if you need it) is awesome. They will cover it even if *YOU* broke it. No questions asked.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

bowhunter1 said:


> Ya ive been lookin at the nikon and an old timer told me redfields really good but dont get the credit they deserve.


I recently bought a Nikon Buckmaster 3-9-40 and held it side by side with the Redfield Revolution. The Nikon made it look like a $10 scope in clarity and focus. Just thought I'd put that out there. Not a putdown, just a comparison. If you're going to be shooting at close distances the lower the power the better. The higher powered scopes are a real pain for in close work. We've all experienced it at one time or another.


----------



## ohiohunter88 (Jan 30, 2012)

i use a 4 x 12 x40 nikon with bdc on my 22-250 love it


----------



## jorswift (Jan 18, 2013)

Check out Vortex scopes. I bought my first one this year and I am very amazed at the price and clarity of it. I think its one notch about Nikon personally. Check out www.aaoptics.com . I got the Crossfire II 3x9x40 BDC. Also they have a lifetime warranty. my .02


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I put a 3x9x42 on my rifle after having much bigger glass on it. I wouldn't trade it for the world either. I find the lower power scopes much more user friendly IN THE AREA THAT I HUNT 99 percent of the time. I also saved extra money to buy better glass, I wouldn't trade clarity for more magnification.


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

...Just want to agree with Bones and Hassel, low power is where most of the work is done. Can't remember last time I powered up past 4x while hunting. (For fox I leave it set at 2x.) Higher power is good for target identification at long distances, but higher power dosen't make your gun any more stable. Lower power forces more acute aiming, plus allows a better running follow-up shot due to fact you have a wider field of view on lower setting. I like Leuolds, but I've also seen good Bushnell's, Burris' and I have an original Redfield in 3-9x.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I was looking at the Vortex too, and would have one now, but they didn't have the model with the BDC on it. Ended up going with the Nikon buckmaster instead as I got a smoke'n deal on it. Happy with the Buckmaster for sure. Both are good scopes for the $$ from what I've seen.


----------



## blackgunsalute (May 1, 2012)

I have 3 Nikon prostaff scopes on my riffles ( all AR variants ) and I have to say by far the best glass for the money plus a great warranty! Gander MNT put them on sale quite often for 129.00 and I have drug mine through the woods many of times and no complaints


----------



## 6.5creedmoor (Jan 31, 2013)

Another vote for vortex here. Haven't got any of their scopes yet, but tried their diamondback binos against leupold, nikon, redfield, and pretty much everything else in The $250 price range and between the price, glass and warranty they beat all comers.


----------



## TJM (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a Vortex Viper on my AR and the Diamondback on my 700. Both are great.


----------

